# A6 4f phone problem after MMI update



## pfaizzzer (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello,

I have updated my 2005 A6's MMI, and i think the cd-s flashed the telephone's memory but didn't copy a new software on it. After installing the updates i've received the message "device not updated, error 178". Now, if i push the "TEL" button it sais "phone not installed".
I want to mention that before updateing the phone worked perfect.

Please tell me what to do!

P.S. now i have the 5570 MMI software version


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

What did your update do for you? 3d mapping/new maps/mmi options??

Where did you get it and how much?


----------

